# So am I the only person who plays Forumwarz



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 12, 2008)

Forumwarz is, as it so nicely tells us, 'a free parody role-playing game that takes place on the Internet'.

It parodies pretty much everything on the Internet and is, in my opinion, really funny. Parody themes include furries, script kiddies, Boing Boing, Apple Computer, ricers, 4chan, Ron Paul, Fark, gamers, Bill O'Reilly, Otaku, Cory Doctorow, and the Church of Scientology. It can be pretty offensive to most but it's all in good fun.
There are four classes, each with their advantages and disadvantages. You have:

Emo Kids: Write shitty poetry, mutilate yourself online or cry to fight and get eyeball or crotch piercings for boosted stats. Berzerker class.

Trolls: Insult others, send ASCII art attacks and Yo Momma jokes to piss everyone off and take a visit to Under The Bridge for Jimson Weed, Angel Dust and othersuch things to make you Douchebaggery rise. Tank class, you need to ramp up the defence and offense on this one.

Camwhores: Huge damage, a single candid shot can cause mayhem in most forums. In later levels, even threats alone can grant you victory. The problem is that the Upkeep is huge and as such you waste a lot of money. Mage class.

And finally, you may choose to stay a Re-Re: the most hardcore class. Shitty stats and bad attacks, you don't change much from the beginning of the game, even if you gain levels. If you complete the game with this you are a saint.

Anyway, a very good online game, lots of fun. They've only managed to complete Episode 1 now but they're working on 2. You have to come back every couple of days because you only get four forum vists per day unless you purchase Browney Points.

If anyone plays or decides to register, my name is LIEberals, level 10 Troll (obviously). We can be buddies and I could give tips to beginners or whatever :v


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this kind of like Kingdom of Loathing?

EDIT: How do you change your class from a Re: Re?

EDIT 2: nvm

EDIT 3: Okay, how do you get the egg whites picture once that one girl blocks you? :0  I tried getting it from Anonymous but then he logged off.

EDIT 73: nvm. hah, this game is sweet.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 12, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> this game is sweet.


It sure is.
What class'd you choose?


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 13, 2008)

x_x now I'm addicted to this game.

I'm a Lv3 Emo Kid. whooo.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It sure is.
> What class'd you choose?


Emo Kid.

The KKK forum is hard though. :0


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

I started playing a couple months ago but forgot about it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 13, 2008)

Camwhore here.

The Dentures forum was a bit creepy.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2008)

Bruce Bear is _incredibly_ creepy. (although, inexplicably, I find CutiePie12xo hilarious)

EDIT: THE_SHIT is also hilarious, but I'm a _bit_ worried about taking those steroids... is it a good or bad idea?

EDIT 2: nvm


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 13, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Bruce Bear is _incredibly_ creepy. (although, inexplicably, I find CutiePie12xo hilarious)
> 
> EDIT: THE_SHIT is also hilarious, but I'm a _bit_ worried about taking those steroids... is it a good or bad idea?
> 
> EDIT 2: nvm


Ah, that Cutie thing was extremely creepy.

AND I WAS EATING CHOWDER WHILE PLAYING EEEW THE IMAGERY.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 13, 2008)

> (although, inexplicably, I find CutiePie12xo hilarious)


DITTO!



> Golly! I haven’t been that worn-out since m’pacemaker ran outta batteries!


lol he said golly


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 15, 2008)

THE_SHIT, Cutipie12xo and Bruce Bear are pretty cool guys. :I
I find Shallow Esophagus to be a nice fellow :v And he pays better than the FBO.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 17, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> THE_SHIT, Cutipie12xo and Bruce Bear are pretty cool guys. :I
> I find Shallow Esophagus to be a nice fellow :v And he pays better than the FBO.


True. And his codes don't make you weaker.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 18, 2008)

I registrered. My name is Worst Username Ever and I'm an Emo Kid.


----------

